# OMG! Maxi "almost" ate a live bird??!!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Bonnie had eaten live birds, with no issues. I think that bird dog of yours will be just fine!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Wendy427 said:


> Yep, happened yesterday afternoon. She caught a small bird hopping around in my day lilies. It was in her mouth, and it really looked like she was trying to eat it! :yuck: Of course she wouldn't drop it, and I certainly wasn't going to try to grab it :no:
> 
> Well, after about 30 seconds she wasn't "chewing" any more, and was staring at a bird (not sure, at the time, if it was the same bird) sitting on the fence next to her.
> 
> ...


I had a black lab for a short time in my earlier days. I also had a pair of parakeets, tweedle dee and tweedle dum. They were in a typical tall standing bird cage. One day I came home to a flattened cage with no dee or dum to be found. I quickly drew the conclusion that midnight, aka, Houdini ate them. At the he time I was very sad and mad, but in hind site I laugh. Crazy dog was not a good fit at the time and I should have known better. Anyway midnight was fine and it was weird because I never saw any remnence of the birds. It's like he totally digested them. House never smelled either so . . . It's amazing what our dogs eat with no prob.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My friend's girl would knock the babies out of nests in the shrubs and swallow them whole. BLECH! :yuck:


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

goldenmum said:


> my bonnie had eaten live birds, with no issues. I think that bird dog of yours will be just fine!


Until she discovers *RABBIT *! !:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

thomas&betts said:


> Until she discovers *RABBIT *! !:


We have lots of rabbits where I live. In fact, Maxi missed grabbing a youngun just a couple of days ago, but it escaped through my fence!


----------

